# Non ho più banane



## Lorena1970

Ciao a tutti!

Sembra incredibile (a me naturalmente) ma WR non contempla questa espressione: "_non ho più banane_", alquanto diffusa in Italia, almeno al nord Italia, per  descrivere una situazione in cui si è esauriti, o ci si sente tali a seguito sia di sforzi fisici sia di sforzi mentali o psicologici.
Onestamente non conosco le origini della frase, ma la utilizzo almeno dall'adolescenza.
Esempi:

_"Ho cercato in tutti i modi di risolvere il problema a trovare una via di uscita. Non ho più banane" (in questo senso potrebbe essere interpretata anche come "non ho più cartucce da sparare" non ho più risorse)
" E' da stamane che corro come un pazzo, sono le 20, torno ora dalla palestra: scusa, sentiamoci domani perché non ho davvero più banane"
"Ci ho parlato, ho toccato tutti gli argomenti, ho cercato di farlo ragionare: a questo punto non ho più banane"_

Etc.Etc.Etc.

C'è un equivalente in Inglese, con lo stesso tipo di sfumatura "mangereccia / ortofrutticola" , oppure no? Come si potrebbe tradurre senza travisare totalmente l'aspetto un po' surreale dell'espressione?

Il mio tentativo, ovviamente sbagliato ma obbligatorio: "_I ('ve) run out of bananas" _


----------



## Gianfry

Non ho idea di come tradurla, volevo solo comunicarti che non ho mai sentito quest'espressione in vita mia. Probabilmente non ha mai attraversato il Garigliano


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry said:


> Non ho idea di come tradurla, volevo solo comunicarti che non ho mai sentito quest'espressione in vita mia. Probabilmente non ha mai attraversato il Garigliano



Infatti mi è venuto il dubbio che in alcune zone fosse sconosciuta. Pensa invece che io non ho mai incontrato nessuno che non la conoscesse, né in Toscana, né in Emilia, né in Lombardia, Piemonte, Veneto, Trentino etc. Ora sia chiaro: non ho avuto a che fare con l'intera popolazione di queste regioni , ma tra coloro con cui ho avuto contatti professionali o amichevoli, non ci sono mai stati motti di sorpresa. Boh...vediamo. E' già due o tre volte che penso di aprire il thread, poi rimando. Stavolta no.


----------



## King Crimson

Anch'io confermo quanto indicato da Gianfry: vivo al Nord da sempre, ma non ho mai sentito questa espressione (quando ho visto il titolo del thread ho immaginato tutt'altro).


----------



## theartichoke

Hi Lorena,

The English expression that comes to mind as something that could be used in the second and third of the contexts you list is simply "I've had it." However, it expresses primarily either "I'm exhausted" or "I'm not going to put up with it any more" (and so is perhaps closer to "non ne posso più"); I wouldn't use it to mean "I've run out of resources / options."  

The only food-related variation I can think of is "I've had the biscuit," which means "I'm [physically or mentally] exhausted, I'm done in." I just looked it up, though, and apparently it's a Canadianism and refers to being given the communion wafer before death! I had no idea!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Lorena - I doubt if this has anything to do with your expression, but the title of this thread reminded me of a very old song.  Have you ever heard it?  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes!_We_Have_No_Bananas


----------



## Gianfry

Se può essere d'aiuto, un'espressione idiomatica più comune che esprime più o meno lo steso significato è "avere le pile scariche", ma non ho trovato un thread utile qui su WR.


----------



## johngiovanni

"I've nothing left (in the tank)".  "I'm out of gas". "I'm running on empty". "My batteries are low".  "I'm low on batteries".
"I'm out of juice"  (though here it's not the fruity sort!)
I like the now out-of-fashion "I'm out of curl" - I suppose "tired" hair suggests lack of energy.
And don't you have "cotta come una aragosta"?  (I read it somewhere).
The nearest fruity connection I can think of is our word "zest" in a couple of its meanings - great enthusiasm and energy / outer coloured part of the peel of a citrus fruit. (Derived from old French).  "I'm lacking zest" - not as colourful as being out of bananas.


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao Lo 
Vivo in Emilia Romagna da più di 30 anni e nemmeno io l'ho mai sentito, ma mi piace molto . Al momento non mi viene in mente nulla di equivalente in inglese, ma ci sto pensando.....mumble.....mumble.....mumble


----------



## Lorena1970

Non so che dirvi, sono sconcertata. Lo uso da sempre. Ora farò un giro di conferme almeno tra gli amici vicini (sparpagliati comunque in regioni diverse), ma a meno che non sia impazzita stanotte, sono alquanto certa. Boh.........In effetti qualche risconto sul web c'è (non certo relativo a pubblicazioni della Crusca!!!) inserendo "non avere più banane"  ma soprattutto questo mi fa pensare che sia stato acquisto in Toscana da molti che poi sono tornati ai loro luoghi d'origine nordici, e per questo ne è rimasto l'utilizzo consueto nella cerchia (ampliata) delle conoscenze. Però sono certa di averlo sentito usare da un AD piacentino di una nota azienda in una situazione professionale. Quindi non sono solo persone passate dalla Toscana. Non so che dire...


----------



## rrose17

joanvillafane said:


> Hi Lorena - I doubt if this has anything to do with your expression, but the title of this thread reminded me of a very old song.  Have you ever heard it?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes!_We_Have_No_Bananas


THe same thing went through my head immediately. My father used to sing it. Hmm something about our age, perhaps? 


johngiovanni said:


> "I'm out of gas". "I'm running on empty".


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## MR1492

Well, a colorful saying from my wife's grandfather was, "My knees are popping but my toaster ain't!"  Which seems to make (perhaps a little) more sense than "Non ho più banane."

Phil


----------



## Lorena1970

Interesting hint Joan and Rrose....! I wonder if the Italian say may have derived from that...? No idea! I will investigate.

@ Phil : not sure to grasp it, sorry... "Le mie ginocchia si muovono/sono agili / (scoppiettano?) ma il mio tostapane no!" It is this?


----------



## MR1492

Lorena,

That's not quite it!  His knees are "popping" meaning that due to age and injuries, his knees were not working anymore and would "pop" and make noises when moving.  However, his toaster would "pop up" the toast when it was done.  He combined the meaning of "pop" for the sounds his knees made and the "pop up" of the toast from his toaster.  It was a lot funnier when my wife's 90 year old grandfather would say it (after having a few shots of scotch) while he was trying to dance!

Perhaps something like this, "Le mie ginocchia fanno rumore ma il mio tostapane non fa niente."

Phil


----------



## Lorena1970

MR1492 said:


> Lorena,
> 
> That's not quite it!  His knees are "popping" meaning that due to age and injuries, his knees were not working anymore and would "pop" and make noises when moving.  However, his toaster would "pop up" the toast when it was done.



This was my first guess, but then I thought it was meaningless and posted the second idea. Never change your mind when you are driven by intuition...!!!!

Yes, a funny idiom indeed. Thanks!


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, MR.  I was searching for other references to that saying, but without success.  I actually thought the saying may have had a naughtier meaning!


----------



## MR1492

JG,

It could very well have had a naughtier meaning.  The old guy was a real character.  Enlisted in the US Army at 16 to fight in WW I.  My mother-in-law was always embarrassed when he'd launch into stories of what he learned in Paris during the war!!  If you get my drift.  

By the way, I added a "translation" in my post above ("_Le mie ginocchia fanno rumore ma il mio tostapane non fa niente_.")  I'm not sure if it's right but it may give a direction to take.

Phil


----------



## johngiovanni

That's interesting.  A knee-knocker is a fairly old term for casual sex, usually carried out in an alley or in a "jigger" in Scouse.


----------



## Lorena1970

MR1492 said:


> ("_Le mie ginocchia fanno rumore ma il mio tostapane non fa niente_.")



Sorry, yes, that's what I was led to think at first glance (I've got the flue, so not that reactive....). And it didn't make sense. But now that you've had some details...well, it may be interpreted somehow. Not that close to the OP, but funny anyway........!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> a meno che non sia impazzita stanotte


Sì, sei impazzita durante la notte  Mai sentito in vita mia.


----------



## °Adhara°

Anch'io sono emiliana e non l'ho mai sentito...tuttavia ho sentito usare banane per intendere soldi, euro, ecc.

es. 
-Ho portato la macchina dal meccanico.
-Quanto si è preso?
- 200 banane. 

forse deriva da un collegamento del tipo: avere risorse=avere soldi=avere banane, ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## llherin

Ciao,
mi sono voluto registrare appositamente per commentare questo Thread... trovato perchè con la mia compagna ci stavamo chiedendo quale potesse essere l'origine dell'espressione 'non avere più banane', che ad entrambi risulta essere estremamente comune, 
siamo entrambi Fiorentini, e vi assicuro che non ho alcun dubbio che qui sia un'espressione assolutamente comprensibile ai più.
La mia compagna sosteneva che potrebbe essersi originata da un vecchio videogioco da Bar anni '80, probabilmente 'Donkey Kong' (quello dove King Kong tirava i barili dalla cima di una torre in costruzione e l'eroe doveva saltarli per giungere in cima), ma non ricordo esattamente che utilità avessero le banane nel medesimo....


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Espressione assolutamente mai sentita (Friuli). Ma anche a me è capitato di usare e commentare qui espressioni che do per scontate e che invece, pare, nessuno conosce.
Leggendo solo il titolo del post, la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è che fosse una traduzione di una vecchia canzone (credo americana, molto famosa) che nel ritornello dice più o meno "I have non bananas today".... Così, di primo acchito, non mi era neanche passato per la mente che potesse essere una frase italiana.


----------



## giginho

Espressione mai sentita né in Piemonte né in Lombardia per cui tendo ad escludere che sia un'espressione del nord Italia e anche io ho subito pensato ad un secondary meaning del thread


----------



## sound shift

My (BrE) mother used to say, "I'm exhausted. *I couldn't knock the skin off a rice pudding*." But this expression is probably less common now (although I see that some dictionaries still carry it), because (1) linguistic fashion changes; and (2) we eat less rice pudding than we did. You said you wanted something food-based, though.


----------



## Rollander

Ciao a tutti. Se vi puo' essere utile l' informazione penso che l' espressione derivi da una famosa (all'epoca) canzone fox-trot degli anni 20 intitolata "Si, non ho piu' banane."
La canzone parla di un tizio perseguitato dal padrone di casa che aveva tre mesi di pigione arretrati ed il ritornello faceva SI, NON HO PIU' BANANE.
Lo so perche' possiedo il raro spartito dell'epoca che ho postato come avatar


----------



## Rollander

Fulvia.ser said:


> Espressione assolutamente mai sentita (Friuli). Ma anche a me è capitato di usare e commentare qui espressioni che do per scontate e che invece, pare, nessuno conosce.
> Leggendo solo il titolo del post, la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è che fosse una traduzione di una vecchia canzone (credo americana, molto famosa) che nel ritornello dice più o meno "I have non bananas today".... Così, di primo acchito, non mi era neanche passato per la mente che potesse essere una frase italiana.



Esatto... deriva proprio da li'...


----------



## danalto

@Lorena1970 confermo: io sono romagnola di nascita, romana di adozione, con padre calabrese, e non l'ho mai sentita neppure una volta per sbaglio!


----------



## Lorena1970

danalto said:


> @Lorena1970 confermo: io sono romagnola di nascita, romana di adozione, con padre calabrese, e non l'ho mai sentita neppure una volta per sbaglio!


Cos'è mi fai i dispetti...??? Tu sei della Romagna del Nord, non di quella del Sud. Ti manca l'area bolognese e quella toscana (ora non mi uscire che c'hai la vecchia zia qui eh...?!)


----------



## Fulvia.ser

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes!_We_Have_No_Bananas
comunque, a parte tutto, mi pare che il senso sia proprio quello che dice L


----------



## danalto

Lorena1970 said:


> Cos'è mi fai i dispetti...??? Tu sei della Romagna del Nord, non di quella del Sud. Ti manca l'area bolognese e quella toscana (ora non mi uscire che c'hai la vecchia zia qui eh...?!)


Intanto io sono romagnola "del sud", ma anche a causa del mio lavoro pasticcio con l'italiano in cerca di espressioni colorite come questa--
Se è come dice @Rollander però, direi che usarla è sconsigliato, chi ti capirebbe?


----------



## Lorena1970

danalto said:


> Intanto io sono romagnola "del sud", ma anche a causa del mio lavoro pasticcio con l'italiano in cerca di espressioni colorite come questa--
> Se è come dice @Rollander però, direi che usarla è sconsigliato, chi ti capirebbe?


Dani, al momento come uso regionale ESISTE ed è CONCLAMATO. Non ricordo perché avevo aperto il thread, e certamente ho risolto. Sei del Sud ma rispetto a Rimini sei del Nord..!!! Però credimi: esiste. Forse in Emilia erano appassionati di fox-trott...che ne so? Prima o poi la troverai e di me ti ricorderai...!

Ad un ulteriore controllo scopro che E' FIORENTINO DOC!!!!!! 

Ormai sono diventata linguisticamente apolide e non riconosco nemmeno più la provenienza dei termini che uso...... (ultimamente sogno in inglese e mi sveglio la mattina pensando in inglese...! Ma ciò che è peggio è che scrivo in italiano utilizzando la costruzione inglese, e quando edito leggo e mi dico "ma perché ho scritto con questa forma che sembra tradotta dall'inglese...?" fa te.............)


----------



## Rollander

ahahah in verita' ... l'espressione io non la avevo mai sentita. Stavo cercando su internet l' anno per metterlo in vendita su ebay e mi sono imbattuto in questa piacevole discussione. A questo punto pero'.. il prezzo dello spartito decolla. Lorena se lo vuoi per te uno sconto speciale 1.500€ .
Mi tocca mettero in vendita becacuse i've not BANANAS!!!!


----------



## Tellure

Mai sentita questa espressione (Puglia).


----------

